
Swift 5.3 will bring official Windows support - praveenscience
https://swift.org/blog/5-3-release-process/?hn
======
vaxman
More interested in the “additional Linux distributions” comment in the release
announcement. I hope this means Apple’s iOS and iPadOS development tools are
coming to Debian 10 and perhaps popLinux (“Pop!_OS”).

